# Hi everyone



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

more power to you , Rob! don't let the young'uns scare you off from a great thing to do in your "old age" (this from a lady who is nearly 56 and started to really ride at 41). you'll do fine and you'll fit in just fine here. we got lots of old folks here.

and, I live 15 minutes from Seattle, just so you know.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and good for you!! Keep up your lessons, and enjoy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Rob. Congratulations on your healthy choice of taking up horseback riding, medical studies have shown this activity decreases the risk of many ailments related to aging, yay! Don't feel out of place with the teenaged girls riding, it's a great place to be! You can learn to ride with a weekly lesson, although it will take longer, but hey, you're on a horse and you're riding, that's the most important thing!


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

welcome Rob. I'm a mid 40's male with a 14 year old duaghter. So I ride with a lot of young girls too.

Have fun and enjoy your new hoby


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum You will enjoy riding so keep going I am 56 and love trail riding


----------



## ridersmum (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from Ontario Canada Rob. Enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## Rob55 (Mar 6, 2014)

So you jump logs in the woods. That sounds wonderful to me. I've been looking at land north of Seattle or maybe just a stable. I would to ride from the barn to a national forest without having to use a trailer. Hope to join a trail riding group. Thanks for the warm greetings.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from another 58 year old guy and all our Paints here in NC.


----------



## Rob55 (Mar 6, 2014)

Loveduffy the first horse they put me on(I weigh 200 lb) looked like a purebred Belgium draft. She is named cinder and at a little over 6 feet I can not see over her shoulders with out standing on my tip toes. Then there is Roland. He is some kind of warm blood that looks like a TB and I can't see over him either. Cinder throws in a little buck hop when queued to trot sometimes. First time it happened I laughed and the instructor got on me for encouraging her. Roland steers off leg cues easily but doesn't stop well. I would not have the confidence to take either one out of the arena.


----------

